

The Highest Rated CEOs That Are Hiring Now - jykang1
http://www.forbes.com/sites/markfidelman/2012/04/12/the-25-highest-rated-ceos-that-are-hiring-now-chart/

======
padobson
Seems like a pointless list to me. They're just listing the CEOs at the
hottest companies. Anybody that could have a chance of working with them
directly is being pursued by the companies recruiters already.

An entry level guy at Amazon or Google or Facebook is not likely to be sitting
down and talking strategy with Bezos or Page or Zuckerberg anytime soon.

------
einarlove
Quite an interesting way of displaying the images in the table.

